# v-plow on tundra



## rancherman84

just curious how many of you guys run one on a tundra,wieght,etc? my current curtis wieghs 750lbs


----------



## mercer_me

There are a few Tundras in my area that have 7.5' Boss Vs mounted on them. They look like they handle the V plows very well.


----------



## Trites

i just put a new snowdogg 7.5 v-blade on my 07 tundra. it has handled it well so far.


----------



## plowguy43

Trites post a pic, Id like to see that


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

Looks like you'd only gain 15lbs ish. Blade for blade it's only 15lbs the mount weight probably isn't much different


----------



## mercer_me

Trites;1544354 said:


> i just put a new snowdogg 7.5 v-blade on my 07 tundra. it has handled it well so far.





plowguy43;1544524 said:


> Trites post a pic, Id like to see that


I would also really like to see that.


----------



## Trites

havent had time to take any pics of it yet but next time i put it on ill take a pic and see if i can post it for you fellas


----------



## nick2010tundra

would love to see a pic of the snowdogg v as I am very interested in one, also did you have to level your truck to take that weight of the v plow


----------



## nick2010tundra

Hey trites Any chance you could show some pictures of the plow and the mount on your truck. Also did you have to put a leveling kit in it


----------



## Trites

there was a leveling kit on it when i got the truck 3 years ago. last time i had it on i forgot to take pics since ive been really busy with work and that but i when the plow is up it only drops the front about 2 inches. I was reading on this site that you can get bigger coils from toyotech.com i think that will hold an extra 200 pounds on the front end of the truck. not sure how much they are but it said it was the cheapest way to beef up the front of the truck. i like the plow so far except i would of liked a bigger one. i may put wings on it next year since the truck doesnt have a problem pushing snow and has lots of power. my only concern is the front end parts like wheel bearings ball joints and that stuff but i take my plow off every time im done with it. i will try to get pics next storm. hope this helps ya


----------



## randomb0b123

does anyone know if they make a tundra with the big engine and a real bed? just curious i would like to get one some day but i will not buy a full size truck with less than an 8' bed ex cab or regular cab dosent matter


----------



## nixray

they do offer the Tundra in both reg and ext cab with a true 8' bed can not get the TRD package but every package up to.


----------



## randomb0b123

good to know thanks. from what ive seen theyre very capable and its a toyota so im sure very reliable


----------



## RedsGarage25

We did a Boss 8'2 VXT on a 2010 Tundra. He already had a 6" lift kit and upgraded suspension. With his upgrades, the truck doesn't sag at all. I'm not so sure it would be the same case without the upgrades.


----------



## basher

Not a Vee but equivalent. We've done a couple of these, the Tundra handles it very well.


----------



## sld92e_23

wow, thats FIng badass !!! Thumbs Up



RedsGarage25;1579283 said:


> We did a Boss 8'2 VXT on a 2010 Tundra. He already had a 6" lift kit and upgraded suspension. With his upgrades, the truck doesn't sag at all. I'm not so sure it would be the same case without the upgrades.


----------



## mercer_me

RedsGarage25;1579283 said:


> We did a Boss 8'2 VXT on a 2010 Tundra. He already had a 6" lift kit and upgraded suspension. With his upgrades, the truck doesn't sag at all. I'm not so sure it would be the same case without the upgrades.


Nice looking Tundra and plow. I would love to have a set up like that. I don't think I would have a 6" lift though, just a 3" and 1" leveling kit and Timbrens.


----------



## silvrevo

That looks great! also looks like a lot of weight out front.

I have a '13 Tundra rcsb and just installed OME 3" springs and shocks on the front.

Looking to get a Boss plow this year, and everyone says get a V if you can.

I looked at the Boss 7.5 plows, and the V is about 200lbs more.

Looking for more info on this , thanks guys.


----------



## mercer_me

silvrevo;1645418 said:


> That looks great! also looks like a lot of weight out front.
> 
> I have a '13 Tundra rcsb and just installed OME 3" springs and shocks on the front.
> 
> Looking to get a Boss plow this year, and everyone says get a V if you can.
> 
> I looked at the Boss 7.5 plows, and the V is about 200lbs more.
> 
> Looking for more info on this , thanks guys.


I think your Tundra will handle a 7.5' Boss V.


----------



## jmac5058

Dont forget to add counterwieght to your tundra , they like 3 or 4 bags of groceries placed behind the rear wheeles. Dont forget to take out all the soccer stuff your wife left.


----------



## mercer_me

jmac5058;1645613 said:


> Dont forget to add counterwieght to your tundra , they like 3 or 4 bags of groceries placed behind the rear wheeles. Dont forget to take out all the soccer stuff your wife left.


My Dad's Tundra is a lot more rugged than my Chevy 1500.


----------



## oreo_n2

mercer_me;1588454 said:


> Nice looking Tundra and plow. I would love to have a set up like that. I don't think I would have a 6" lift though, just a 3" and 1" leveling kit and Timbrens.


So you think a combo like below would be beefy enough to handle a fisher vplow?

OME Tundra 5.7 Heavy Duty Lift Kit
Item Number: OMETUN57HKS
http://www.rocky-road.com/old-man-emu-tundra-lift-kit.html

with these
http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/toftun4-timbren-suspension-kit-front-toyota-tundra-2000-2014

and these
http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/tortun4-timbren-suspension-kit-rear-toyota-tundra-2000-2014


----------



## mercer_me

oreo_n2;1969071 said:


> So you think a combo like below would be beefy enough to handle a fisher vplow?
> 
> OME Tundra 5.7 Heavy Duty Lift Kit
> Item Number: OMETUN57HKS
> http://www.rocky-road.com/old-man-emu-tundra-lift-kit.html
> 
> with these
> http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/toftun4-timbren-suspension-kit-front-toyota-tundra-2000-2014
> 
> and these
> http://www.sdtrucksprings.com/tortun4-timbren-suspension-kit-rear-toyota-tundra-2000-2014


With a Boss or Snow Dogg V plow you would be more than fine but, to be completely honest I don't know if the wheel bearing and other front end parts would hold very well with the weight of a Fisher V plow. The Fisher V plows weigh a lot. They are to much for a half ton IMO. Fisher needs to lighten up their 7.5 XV and XV2 and get them to weigh under 750lb and then they would be fine.


----------



## loyjms

Just saw a new Tundra the other day with a Boss DXt (looked like a 8'2") with wings. Truck didn't look like it was sagging at all up front.


----------



## oreo_n2

i just checked, the boss is 760 and the fisher is 820 (both 7'6" v-plows), are 60#'s apart. 
Does 60#'s (8% heavier) out there in front of the axle make that much difference?


----------



## loyjms

oreo_n2;1969291 said:


> i just checked, the boss is 760 and the fisher is 820 (both 7'6" v-plows), are 60#'s apart.
> Does 60#'s (8% heavier) out there in front of the axle make that much difference?


Not really, if you were going to get or build some wings for it I would get the Boss. No point in having extra weight out there since they're both well built plows.


----------



## mercer_me

loyjms;1969184 said:


> Just saw a new Tundra the other day with a Boss DXt (looked like a 8'2") with wings. Truck didn't look like it was sagging at all up front.





oreo_n2;1969291 said:


> i just checked, the boss is 760 and the fisher is 820 (both 7'6" v-plows), are 60#'s apart.
> Does 60#'s (8% heavier) out there in front of the axle make that much difference?





loyjms;1969317 said:


> Not really, if you were going to get or build some wings for it I would get the Boss. No point in having extra weight out there since they're both well built plows.


The 8'2" Boss DXT (steel) weighs 888lb, the 8'2'' VXT (steel) weighs 785lb, and the 7.5' VXT weighs 713lb. The 7.5' XV Fisher weighs 821lb and the 7.5' XV2 weighs 914. As far as I'm concerned the XV, XV2, and DXT are to heavy for any 1/2 ton. I think you could get away with the 8'2" VXT on a Tundra but, I would definitely want good coil overs and Timbrens.


----------



## oldmankent

Don't forget when you push snow up into a pile in scoop mode you're putting alot more than just the plows weight on the front axle. Granted it is not on there all the time, but if the snow is wet enough it could weigh as much as the plow itself.


----------



## loyjms

Very good point


----------



## PLOWMAN45

go see Joe at reds garage he did my trucks


----------

